
How Facebook Connect Freaks Me Out - obilgic
http://daggle.com/facebook-connect-freaks-2365
======
bretthopper
The title is misleading. It should be "How Groupon freaks me out".

Facebook Connect doesn't ask for all that information by default; it was
Groupon's choice.

~~~
grantbachman
I don't know, it seems like a lot of applications are requesting to post to my
wall. It freaks me out as well. I wonder how many people decline the Facebook
Connect login when they see applications requesting that permission.

------
cmelbye
Generally, I ask for access to the user's data at any time (even when they're
not logged in) for flexibility. There are some situations where you need
access and the user is either not presently using the website or Facebook
isn't properly detecting them. I'm normally not worried when a legitimate
company like Groupon asks for permissions like these.

